# **2017 Turkey Challenge**



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2016)

I've been asked to run this years challenge. 

What would y'all like to see, 3 man teams that u pick or the random draw ?
I don't expect a big turn out, just the few that enjoy the challenge. 
There will not be a entry fee this year or any years to follow. It will be on donations from the players. We will make a donation thread. I'll give more details about this later. 

We can make this a yes I'm interested in playing thread & a suggestion thread on Ideas. 

Thanks Kenny.


----------



## Fork Horn (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm interested in playing.  Haven't played in years, but I'd give it a shot this year.

Don't really know enough folks here to pick my own team so I would vote for a random draw.


----------



## antharper (Dec 28, 2016)

I'll play , and I think I would also vote for the random draw of teams , just gives u a chance to interact and meet new people on the forum , just think Kmac I wouldn't even have the pleasure of knowing u if we hadn't of got placed on the same team a few yrs ago ! Is it March yet ?


----------



## armyvet4583 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm interested as well. Also the random draw.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 29, 2016)

I like the random also. Just wanted to ask.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm in bud


----------



## supert (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm in again also. I also like the random drawing.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 30, 2016)

Random draw, makes it more interesting An give the ability to meet new folks


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 30, 2016)

Kmckinnie, Thanks for taking over the challenge. 

I'm in. Like the random draw. Gave me a chance last year to interact with some great guys that I otherwise probably never would have. 

BTW, I watched a group of 5 nice gobblers from a deer stand last week. I bet they'll still be together and in the same spot in March.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Dec 31, 2016)

Glad your doing this kmac, I'm in


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2016)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Kmckinnie, Thanks for taking over the challenge.
> 
> I'm in. Like the random draw. Gave me a chance last year to interact with some great guys that I otherwise probably never would have.
> 
> BTW, I watched a group of 5 nice gobblers from a deer stand last week. I bet they'll still be together and in the same spot in March.



I'd be after the one in your advatar , he was wanting to die last spring , I remember when u sent me that photo rt after u had tagged out !


----------



## davidf (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm in........random draw is good for me


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 31, 2016)

Kmac good to see you stepping up and handling the competition this season. You will do a fine job.

I like the random draw but to get more folks involved I say do away with criteria for the # of posts part. Some shonuff turkey thugs that don't post a lot or get on the board until turkey season starts.


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2016)

Beagler282 said:


> Kmac good to see you stepping up and handling the competition this season. You will do a fine job.
> 
> I like the random draw but to get more folks involved I say do away with criteria for the # of posts part. Some shonuff turkey thugs that don't post a lot or get on the board until turkey season starts.



Sounds like a good idea , maybe just have to of been a member for a certain amount of time


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 31, 2016)

antharper said:


> I'd be after the one in your advatar , he was wanting to die last spring , I remember when u sent me that photo rt after u had tagged out !


He hung around for a while after I'd kilt His buddy (had been chasing his buddy for 5 weeks and he had sure tormented me). 

Then talked (loud) to the bird in my avatar for a while asking him what'd happened to his buddy, if he was getting any lately, etc. etc etc. Was funny. Bird wasn't phased until I got ready to leave to go to work and stood up.

I remember I hadn't hardly looked at the bird that had kilt when you asked me if he had a double beard. You noticed in a pic I sent y'all. He did, and I hadn't even noticed. 

Turkey season starts in 85 days.  I just walked in from the shop loading some TSS shells. It's on my mind.


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 31, 2016)

Count me in, and a "yes" vote for a random draw.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> Kmac good to see you stepping up and handling the competition this season. You will do a fine job.
> 
> I like the random draw but to get more folks involved I say do away with criteria for the # of posts part. Some shonuff turkey thugs that don't post a lot or get on the board until turkey season starts.



I was. Thanks for saying that so folks will know. 
I want everyone to feel welcome.


----------



## ridgeGhost (Jan 1, 2017)

Count me in. Ive never done it before but im interested


----------



## mhammock (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm in........random draw is good for me


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2017)

Bump for the night crew


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jan 5, 2017)

More ppl check in as time gets closer, kmc


----------



## Caseypatton (Jan 5, 2017)

What's this all about how does it work


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2017)

Caseypatton said:


> What's this all about how does it work



I'm going to start up a entry thread in the turkey challenge section next week. If u want to play just post ....
I want to play. 
Very simple. Even a turkey hunter can do it. 

Thanks for all the support. 

All will be explained then 
kmckinnie


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm in as well.


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Count me in. I didn't have a lot of time to hunt this past season as I had planned.. I ended up having to have surgery on my knee the 3rd week of the season, so I felt bad for my teammates. I still have it my all, crutching down logging roads when I should have been at PT. Lol    But I met some awesome men through it! Random draw is an awesome way to bump up the level of competition and comradere.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm not going to participate but I'll donate some stuff for prizes....maybe some hats or coozies or something of that nature.

Just let me know


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 8, 2017)

mossyoakpro said:


> I'm not going to participate but I'll donate some stuff for prizes....maybe some hats or coozies or something of that nature.
> 
> Just let me know



Thank you so much it means a lot to all of us.


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2017)

mossyoakpro said:


> I'm not going to participate but I'll donate some stuff for prizes....maybe some hats or coozies or something of that nature.
> 
> Just let me know



Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 11, 2017)

You're welcome!!  I always enjoyed participating in the contests.  I'll start gathering some things up to donate...Want me to send it someone to keep up with or just wait until it's over and send it?

I always sent my goodies so there will not be a problem with that as there has been with other folks.....Eddie will vouch for me


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 11, 2017)

U always done a great job. 
I'll make a donation thread in the challenge forum. 
Everyone will keep their goodies til it over. Then we will exchange address so they can be shipped direct. 

***The Sign up Thread is up in the challenge Forum**


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 11, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> U always done a great job.
> I'll make a donation thread in the challenge forum.
> Everyone will keep their goodies til it over. Then we will exchange address so they can be shipped direct.
> 
> ***The Sign up Thread is up in the challenge Forum**



Great...maybe I can wrangle up a few more things to donate for the contestants.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 12, 2017)

I'd like to play
Played once few years ago and really had fun!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2017)

sea trout said:


> I'd like to play
> Played once few years ago and really had fun!!



Just go to the 2017 Turkey Challenge. Read my 1st post and then sign up.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 12, 2017)

Got it done! Sweeeeeeeet! I'm ready for some floppin birds!!!!!


----------



## 20dewbreaker12 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm interested


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2017)

At the top of the turkey forum there is a sub forum for the turkey challenge . Click on 2017 the the sign up thread. Read 1st post. Then post.


----------



## benelliBUCK (Jan 20, 2017)

will rules be posted closer to the season starting? or are they already listed some where?


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 20, 2017)

benelliBUCK said:


> will rules be posted closer to the season starting? or are they already listed some where?



Kmac will be getting the rules and everything posted in next couple of days.You can look back at 2016 contest and see last seasons rules.Not much will change maybe a few things but it will give you a general idea.It's always a fun event!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> Kmac will be getting the rules and everything posted in next couple of days.You can look back at 2016 contest and see last seasons rules.Not much will change maybe a few things but it will give you a general idea.It's always a fun event!



Good job 282


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2017)

If I can be on K-Macks team I'll play.


----------



## antharper (Jan 20, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> If I can be on K-Macks team I'll play.



I'd rather be on BKW's team !!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 20, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> If I can be on K-Macks team I'll play.



We would certainly enjoy having you in the competition Foreman.


----------



## benelliBUCK (Jan 20, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> Kmac will be getting the rules and everything posted in next couple of days.You can look back at 2016 contest and see last seasons rules.Not much will change maybe a few things but it will give you a general idea.It's always a fun event!



thanks read up on the ones from 2016 sounds fun!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> We would certainly enjoy having you in the competition Foreman.



Kenny said he'd buy my ammo for me so I'm thinkin about it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2017)

antharper said:


> I'd rather be on BKW's team !!!



You make a great point.  She tells Kenny where he's hunting.


----------



## antharper (Jan 20, 2017)

benelliBUCK said:


> thanks read up on the ones from 2016 sounds fun!



I've been in challenge for 2 seasons and once u enter that first bird and get it figured out it's definitely a lot of fun , you will enjoy it and I feel like I have made several friends that I haven't even met !


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2017)

I hope I get to hunt. Just saying. 2500 acres gets small quick with bkw & Ben. 
I have to wear tennis shoes on the place.


----------



## antharper (Jan 20, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I hope I get to hunt. Just saying. 2500 acres gets small quick with bkw & Ben.
> I have to wear tennis shoes on the place.



U cheating , BKW wears flip flops !


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2017)

antharper said:


> U cheating , BKW wears flip flops !



She ain't got to run and hide from me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> You make a great point.  She tells Kenny where he's hunting.



Bkw red this out loud. Ben said did u say I tell him. 
She said no. They said I do. 
Ben said  YOU Do!!
No joke.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2017)

They on the front porch talking. Said we can't let him have a shotgun the 1st week. He will killem. And quick.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2017)

Now they said. Let's call the GW. 
They don't know we friends on F/B and my fone dings when he's close.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2017)

U can't make this up.


----------



## antharper (Jan 20, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> U can't make this up.



That's for sure !!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


>


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 21, 2017)

I have participated in the challenge for years. I quit last year because in my opinion it had turned into a photography contest making it not fun. The excitement of the kill was ruined by the stress of getting perfect pics. Lets face it, anyone can cheat. It should be a gentlemens competition.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 23, 2017)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I have participated in the challenge for years. I quit last year because in my opinion it had turned into a photography contest making it not fun. The excitement of the kill was ruined by the stress of getting perfect pics. Lets face it, anyone can cheat. It should be a gentlemens competition.



I'm running it this year. I have picked new judges(I think none of the other wanted to return because of the debate of pic taking   ) 
We will look at all pics fair & square. 
Just make sure both ends are visible & held at the correct spots. 
We are using the 2014 pics.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 23, 2017)

I will never forget my 1st challenge & pics. If it was not for Gut Pile I would of took bad pics. One on our team did with 2 birds at onetime. I thought they where good. G/P pointed it out but it was to late. Done turned in. Skint. No more pics. 2 DQs. 
It's easy to do. 
Thank you Will for showing me to follow the examples.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 4, 2017)

Kmac. Where is the sign up thread. I may join in this year


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 22, 2017)

Just a reminder the dead line to sign up...

Deadline to sign up , March 3,2017 at midnite by forum clock. ;-)


----------

